# Which way should the door open?



## AndyPandy (Sep 22, 2009)

Just wondering which way you would make the door open if you were building this piece.

Would you do it the way it is in the drawing, or the opposite way round?

PS: its just a quick sketchup drawing, and isnt to scale


----------



## jessamarie6 (Sep 22, 2009)

I was going to tell you that a front door should open into your "room" but on second thought it would be much more versatile opening out as drawn to allow things to be happening at the window at the same time that the door is opening. As to whether the hinges are on the US side; If making the suggested room seem real is the priority then I believe it should hinge DS as shown to provide more of a visual transition between outside and inside, if visibility is a concern (ie important things are happening or being said while the actor is passing through the door) then it has to hinge on the US side.


----------



## curtg (Sep 22, 2009)

We really need more context (i.e., where is the door leading). So the answer at this time is which ever way the director wants it. Typically, I would open it with the door going upstage so I would only have to paint one side.

Curtis


----------



## AndyPandy (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry, should've given more information!

The show is a pantomime, and is part of a village square type scene. The door leads into a bakery. In one scene, someone emerges from the door in a cloud of "smoke" to give hte impression of the bakery being on fire.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 22, 2009)

I was taught that, whenever possible, doors should hinge _upstage_ and open _offstage_. 
A number of reasons for this: 
As said above, only one side of the door needs to be finished.
The door is self-masking.
Allows for more fluid movements by the actor.


----------



## fredthe (Sep 22, 2009)

Although a true door into a bakery would likely open outward, I agree with Derek that hinge upstage and open offstage is the best way to go.

Having said that, one consideration will be the placement of your "smoke" source. You need to make sure that it doesn't interfere with the door/actor.

-Fred


----------



## AndyPandy (Sep 22, 2009)

There isn't the space for the door to open offstage. There needs to be 2 actors hidden in there at one point, so there just isnt the space for the door to open inwards.


----------



## icewolf08 (Sep 22, 2009)

I was always taught that doors should always open in to the more private space no matter which way that means it hinges on stage.


----------



## Van (Sep 22, 2009)

traditionally most doors, in sets, open off stage, away from the face of the givien door flat. The biggest reason for this is it allows for better bracing of the flat. Being able to put jacks right against the jamb of the door units kept the flat from flexing and thereby allowing the door to scrap on the floor. Nowdays we usually don't have quite the restraints, and if one is building with Luan covered flats the walls don't have nearly as much flex.
After looking at the drawing I would move the swing of the door to upstage. However, to hide a gag, or cover a trick I have seen several doors that open downstage as this unit is drawn.


----------

